
Ask HN: Are experience developers too busy for big freelance projects - sam-a
I have a couple of freelance projects that i need experienced developers to work on.
For example, one of the project will be paying about $20,000, or higher than that, but i need engineers from companies like FAANG to work on them.<p>Will they be too busy to work on it?
Will engineers like this be interested?
======
rossdavidh
Speaking as a (non-FAANG) experienced freelance developer, here's what I look
at:

1) am I getting paid by the hour (or day or week)? Or does this employer
expect me to be able to predict in advance how long this software will take to
develop, and agree on a total price ahead of time? As a large company, perhaps
I could overcharge for all jobs, and then the ones that do not go over budget
compensate for the ones that do. As an individual, I cannot take that risk.

2) does the prospective client seem easy to work with? I don't have
management, legal team, etc. to guarantee that the relationship doesn't turn
nasty. If they seem jumpy or nervous or too hard-driving, then I am better off
leaving them to a company, which has the legal and managerial staffing to deal
with that.

3) I am a full-time freelancer; if I were currently working for FAANG, I
probably would not want to do significant work on the side, unless it were for
my own potential startup. FAANG developers probably already make enough money
that they don't need to take side projects.

Hope that helps!

